# PUZZLE LOVERS



## Nina Clifton (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, My Mother has purchased a 5th wheel and will be making that her home.  She loves puzzles and is afraid she won't be able to do them in the small space.  Does anyone have a suggestion?  I've looked at travel puzzle cases, I'm concerned the table won't be large enough for the entire case.  It appears the folding sides are attached to the case which might make the case too large for the RV table.  Any suggestions?  

Plus, any space saving suggestions for a newbie would be appreciated.  Looking for xmas gift ideas...


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2016)

Should be plenty of space for most puzzles.  Also a lot of camp grounds have puzzle swaps.  There is a roll   up puzzle holder that allows the partcial put together puzzle to be rolled and stored


----------

